# ما هي الألات التي احتاجها لمصنع مواد تنظيف



## toufiktop (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بعدما تعبت من العمل اليدوي من خلط و تعبئة مواد التنظيف أريد أن أطور عملي فما هي الالات التي أحتاجها لكي يكون عندي مصنع متكامل ...


----------

